
Scaling NSQ to 750B Messages - gwintrob
https://segment.com/blog/scaling-nsq/
======
0xmohit
Awesome. As someone who has been using it in production for a while now, I can
say NSQ rocks.

[http://nsq.io/talks_and_slides.html](http://nsq.io/talks_and_slides.html)
contains interesting links too.

------
saintfiends
NSQ is a cool piece of software. I've used it to distribute work. One thing
that I miss from other queue systems are that it doesn't guarantee dedupe
message delivery.

Is it still the case?

~~~
tveita
What queue systems guarantee non-duplicated message delivery?

At-least-once and at-most-once delivery can done with relatively easy hand-off
strategies, but I don't see how you would guarantee exactly-once delivery
between the message queue and your application.

~~~
saintfiends
You're right, none that I know does but I don't mean exactly-once.

I meant I like NSQ but sometimes I do wish they had a fire-and-forget mode.

------
yahyaheee
Can this replay messages like Kafka?

~~~
ryanjshaw
It doesn't seem like it. The article specifically talks about replacing some
NSQ-based workers with Kafka-based workers. I would love to hear whether
anybody uses in-memory messaging systems in a configuration that has
guarantees similar to those Kafka offers, or is it simply not possible?

~~~
otterley
It's not possible, if only because memory-backed queues are not durable by
definition.

